

Patent: A method for creating exalted video games and virtual realities... - blasdel
http://www.google.com/patents?id=aAuzAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4

======
noonespecial
Actual game play path in patent illustration:

"Woman seizes property for redistribution". -> _What does player do?_ ->
"Shoot Woman". -> _World is saved._

I don't care what your ideology is, that's funny right there.

